# Been an Uber driver for almost 3months,couldnt get an Uber ride today



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So I dont have any problems with the Uber system since being a drive from October (about 100-150 trips done)

but today was the first time I needed a ride
dropped my car off at the dealer for work
figure I'd get a quick ride down the street home and give a driver an easy 5 star

but i spent 1 hour trying to get ride
apparantly, Uber never accepted my phone number to get a ride. the same phone i use to pick up and drive pax around
i thought it may be my credit card, so i tried 3 different ones
most of the time was spent typing "go" about 63 times
Uber would never confirm that was my number, so i could never get an uber ride
like i said I spent an hour trying , so i just gave up and decided to wait at the dealer while they worked on my car
bummer
Uber rider app sucks


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

My rider app won't let me order a car either... Never bothered to even try to fix it.

Uber support does not inspire my confidence.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> My rider app won't let me order a car either... Never bothered to even try to fix it.
> 
> Uber support does not inspire my confidence.


well in the rider app theres no way to contact support. no phone of course, and no email address or contact info
all they have is a FAQ, which was useless


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

If you are able to log in the rider app then, click the top left. go to top center "view account" there you can edit info.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the email and phone number are correct in my rider app.

It just don't work.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

What about Google voice numbers, do they let you text?
If so, get one and use as pax perhaps?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I never get the Verfication text from uber they claim they are sending... when I press resend nothing happens.

then it says I don't have a phone number associated with my account when my phone number is clearly displayed with my information.

so I am just going to say its broken or the fact I'm a driver f***** it up


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I never get the Verfication text from uber they claim they are sending... when I press resend nothing happens.
> 
> then it says I don't have a phone number associated with my account when my phone number is clearly displayed with my information.
> 
> so I am just going to say its broken or the fact I'm a driver f***** it up


 What cell carrier do you have? If it's sprint you may need to call them and have the "short text" block lifted.


----------



## cherrys (Jan 1, 2015)

If you have a phone with Net10 or with Walmart Family Mobile, the phone number confirmation texts do not come through so you cannot confirm your number to create a rider account. My boyfriend and I had no end of trouble with this when starting out as riders.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have tmobile family plan my wife has no issues ordering Uber on her phone.

my account is just f***** up not a surprise in uber world.

I just call a friend when I need a ride it ain't that often.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have tmobile family plan my wife has no issues ordering Uber on her phone.
> 
> my account is just f***** up not a surprise in uber world.
> 
> I just call a friend when I need a ride it ain't that often.


You could have had your wife requested and put in your location as pick up.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> apparantly, Uber never accepted my phone number to get a ride. the same phone i use to pick up and drive pax around


 Yes, same experience. I don't get the texts to confirm my number as a passenger, so I get this message pop up in my rider's app every time I open it.

I even tried cheating by sending "go" to to text I got previously (when I registered as a rider prior to registering as a driver), and the number got confirmed, but I still get these popups in the rider's app anyway.

I think this is some glitch or restriction that does not allow to be a driver and the rider account at the same phone number.



Bart McCoy said:


> Uber rider app sucks


 Still better than driver's app, where you CANNOT see other drivers around you, which is just pure crazy nonsense.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

biozon said:


> Yes, same experience. I don't get the texts to confirm my number as a passenger, so I get this message pop up in my rider's app every time I open it.
> 
> I even tried cheating by sending "go" to to text I got previously (when I registered as a rider prior to registering as a driver), and the number got confirmed, but I still get these popups in the rider's app anyway.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the phone number, I use the same number for both, but you have to use a different email account to set up a rider account if you are a driver. I've never had any problem requesting an uber for myself.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I never get the Verfication text from uber they claim they are sending... when I press resend nothing happens.
> 
> then it says I don't have a phone number associated with my account when my phone number is clearly displayed with my information.
> 
> so I am just going to say its broken or the fact I'm a driver f***** it up


When a buddy and I went to LA I tried to get him setup so we could get a free free ride credits in. We ran into the same error. Unfortunately, Verizon's network has an issue with the automated texts and you either have to call Verizon and have them remove a block. Or you have to email Uber with your phone number and CSR will verify you.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm glad I came across this thread when I did. @gman is correct. When I was using my driver email, I couldn't get it to process through, but as soon as I used my secondary email, I got the text right away. It's the same phone number on both, just different emails. It's stupid, but at least there's a work around!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> the email and phone number are correct in my rider app.
> 
> It just don't work.


same here, phone number name, all that was correct
still couldnt request an uber ride
but uber accepts the same phone number to let me drive for them, smh


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ChevyChick said:


> What cell carrier do you have? If it's sprint you may need to call them and have the "short text" block lifted.


i have sprint
but i got the text to confirm
apparantly they are not getting the GO that i send back
you cant block a short code half a way, only both ways

PLUS, the number they sent the text from, wasnt a short code
it was a regular DC number (area code 202) with normal 10 digits


----------



## Snap (Jan 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So I dont have any problems with the Uber system since being a drive from October (about 100-150 trips done)
> 
> but today was the first time I needed a ride
> dropped my car off at the dealer for work
> ...


Same thing happened to me, wanted to try the service to see how other drivers are. tried to request, and, like you, typed go many times with nothing. emailed support and got 3 responses that couldn't help me. than I received an email stating:

"Sorry about the confusion. You will NOT be able to add the same number to both your rider account and driver account. You will need a new phone number for your rider account. The best way to accomplish this is to sign up for a Google Voice account for free and then link it to your cell phone so all communication still goes to the same phone."

I haven't tried it yet, but it makes sense. Give it a try and let us know if it works.
-Snap


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I have the same number on my driver and rider accounts, just had to use a different email. Maybe they've fixed that glitch now.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

gman said:


> you have to use a different email account to set up a rider account if you are a driver


 Yes, I have registered my driver's and rider's account to two different e-mails.


----------



## Scott Roe (Nov 6, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> So I dont have any problems with the Uber system since being a drive from October (about 100-150 trips done)
> 
> but today was the first time I needed a ride
> dropped my car off at the dealer for work
> ...


Had the EXACT same problem. So, I installed Lyft's app and went on my merry way.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

How do you think you deserve more money from uber with your inability to follow instructions?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Just use Lyft or Sidecar if your Uber app doesn't work.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> Ran into this same annoyance a couple months back the one time I wanted to use Uber as a rider. Here's what I did to fix this annoying issue. Texting go to the number listed in the help doc below verified my phone number in the rider app and I was able to request a ride.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


This is correct, just text "go" to 827-777. I had the same issue, works perfect now.


----------

